
One Click to Be Pro: my list of the best resources for mastering a subject - vic317yeh
https://github.com/vic317yeh/One-Click-to-Be-Pro
======
LanceH
If you go to StackOverflow and click on any tag, then click on the "Info" tab,
there is generally an excellent list of resources.

~~~
uola
I'm sure these lists are well meant, but these days I find that quality and
especially quality in relation to time that's the problem when learning new
things. What I've been doing for years is to look at the course curriculum at
schools known to take the subject I want to learn seriously and try and find
the few essential books on the subject. Then get the one I feel suits my style
of learning and learn (how you do this is also individual) the basics while
still not taking everything at face value.

When you have acquired that "common knowledge" the whole field usually opens
up and you can quite quickly see what will be relevant for you among pappers,
talks, projects etc. A large amount of knowledge, especially in software
development, is just rehashing of basics made to sound more interesting than
it really is.

------
bbotond
Thank you for this.

I've learnt to ignore "curated awesome list of X" pages because they tend to
be dumping grounds for hundreds of links Google returns for a sloppy search
about the topic.

By contrast, the resources here are fewer and of extremely high quality. I've
found these to be especially useful and interesting:

\- [https://www.hacksplaining.com/](https://www.hacksplaining.com/)

\- [https://www.crypto101.io/](https://www.crypto101.io/)

~~~
kriro
I was browsing through the list and clicked on exactly those two as they
seemed interesting and I tend to brush up n security every now and then. The
free PDF from crypto101 looks like an excellent technical complement to
"Secrets and Lies" for a good intro if you're looking for a basic security
introduction. The hacksplaining website looks pretty cool and I'll probably
work through the exercises over the weekend. I've only clicked on the SQL-
Injection link but it seems they have set up minilabs where you can try the
ideas hands on.

------
jmspring
Good resource, "pro" based of just reading? No. But some nice references in a
very narrow area.

"Pro" takes experience and time, and in this profession given how things
churn, unless you are specifically working with a static environment, sure
"pro" versus someone else, but you need to be continually learning.

~~~
vic317yeh
Thank you for the feedback!

I created the list for underclassmen in my college to start learning
technologies outside of school work, so a title like this will create
incentive for them to start learning on their own. Many students here turned
out to like the list so I decided to share it here as well.

~~~
jmspring
I've been regularly coding in C for 30+ years. The language has evolved, the
behavior on what you can do "to be dangerous" depends on the architecture, as
opposed to the things you can do "to be dumb".

Do I consider myself an expert, no. A pro? No.

Libraries, processors, application being built always expose challenges and
things to be aware of.

This is why I take exception with the phrasing of "Pro" based off of a reading
list.

~~~
stephengillie
Back in my day, "Pro" meant Professional, as in one who earns their living
doing this.

~~~
jmspring
A language caters to an ecosystem. Most ecosystems change and unless you are
continually learning, the definition of "pro" becomes ambiguous.

Despite who my employer is, I know much more about the internals and libraries
associated with _BSD and Linux related programming in the language of "C" than
I do Win_. Where do I declare myself an expert? "stdlib"? "stdio"? And so
forth.

I'm continually a student in the areas that pop up that interest me (and the
ones I wish to maintain).

------
gravypod
I'd strongly recommend putting this link in there:
[https://youtu.be/JxAXlJEmNMg](https://youtu.be/JxAXlJEmNMg)

David, if you see this, I'd like to thank you for these talks as they have
reshaped the way I think about software development.

I've got more from these then my classes at college have given me do far.

------
Artoemius
I second the iOS with Swift recommendation. It's by far the best course on
Swift and iOS available online.

An updated (iOS 9) version of the course is already out:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-9-apps-
swi...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-9-apps-
swift/id1104579961)

------
Quiark
I've been collecting a similar little list as well, here it is on my blog:

[http://blog.rplasil.name/2016/06/my-list-of-high-quality-
onl...](http://blog.rplasil.name/2016/06/my-list-of-high-quality-online-
resources.html)

Welcome any other (high-quality) additions!

------
partycoder
Twitter's Scala school's "Concurrency" section uses Finagle futures which are
different to Scala's standard library futures.

However this is never clarified to the reader.

If you want to be pro at Scala, I would recommend reading this:
[http://www.scala-lang.org/old/node/8610](http://www.scala-
lang.org/old/node/8610)

------
Jeunen
Hey there, nice list! I see you have nothing on data-mining yet. Here is an
awesome well-written open source guide on data mining using Python.
[http://guidetodatamining.com/](http://guidetodatamining.com/)

~~~
vic317yeh
Thanks! Added.

------
icpmacdo
Post one for React Native

~~~
kevindeasis
Here's one: [https://facebook.github.io/react-
native/](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/)

;)

